# Time again for Christmas Lights



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Tips on _Photographing Outdoor (and Indoor) Christmas Lights_. Sample shots:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Been gone on a 10-day Caribbean Christmas cruise. Here are sample shots from the articles posted while I was gone:

_Photographing Outdoor (and Indoor) Christmas Lights_:










_The Christmas Lights of Eastridge - Part 1_:










_The Christmas Lights of Eastridge - Part 2_[/b]:


----------

